# Breeder in VA?



## jeterfan (May 17, 2010)

Anyone hear of Dogwood Kennels? Elaine Geer is the owner and would like to know any info as neighbor is interested in a puppy from her.
Thanks


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Very little information on the Internet about her, but I would say that she looks like a typical Backyard Breeder. Does your neighbor know what testing has been done on the dam or sire? If you can get the registered names of the dam and sire, I can help you find out more information.

Red flags for me:

1. Calling the color "chocolate" when the official color is Brown.
2. The size of her 4 month old puppy. Bigger is NOT better.
3. Referencing "Champion Lines".... marketing ploy.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

AAAAKKKKKKK!!!!
Stay far far away!!!!!!! I try not to say anything bad about breeders- but...... this one is worse than Katie Dokken. At least Katie at one time tried,
Ms Geer has always been a filthy puppy mill. I have heard nothing but horror stories.
Carole


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

If she wants a brownie, maybe she should talk to Carole and see if any of her recent litter is still available. 

If she wants another color, PM me and I can suggest some breeders in the area.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry, my brownies were spoken for before they were concieved.
Victoria Law- Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies
or Saratoga- Saratoga Standards
may have puppies before I have another litter.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I was looking into Saratoga last year since my hubby is crazy about browns also and they do remind me of IWS which is my second favorite breed LOL

I really liked the look of her dogs and the fact that they actually hold the pigment well, but I never took time to go on OFA or to PoodleHealthRegistry and check pedigrees, so I can not give any additional input .

*Cbrand *- you know of some fantastic brown lines !!!!! : ))) Can you share  ?


----------

